# Why send 2 cards?



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

As you all know, I'm already going through the hiring process with my Town's PD. I have an oral board interview scheduled for tomorrow. I received an additional card from them today. It said they are looking to hire 1 Haitian creole speaking officer.

Are the cards sent out by the individual departments, or is CS responsible for sending out the cards? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I believe that portion is covered by Civil Service. Your name appears on the regular list and then on a seperate list for your respective foreign language. If you speak anyhing else or are an EMT, your name will appear on those lists as well.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Consider yourself near golden if that is the case.


----------

